# Show me your grooming stanchions!



## joylee123 (Jan 16, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt] Does anyone have photos of their gooming stanchions? You know, the raised table thingys that you can groom your horse or clip them on so you don't have to bend over




: [/SIZE]

I hate to admit it but my poor back ain't what it used to be :lol: My sweetie Bill said he'd make me one :aktion033: so I'm looking for ideas. I'd love one that could be taken apart for transport



:

Does anyone make a prefab one?

Thanks for any and all ideas :bgrin

Joy


----------



## RedWagon (Jan 17, 2007)

Bump!

I would also love to see!


----------



## Reble (Jan 17, 2007)

Here is what my hubby made.

With just 3 or 4 wood pellets.
















During those hot days our porch works great.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jan 17, 2007)

Great topic!

I just drew my husband a picture of what I wanted and it looks just like Reble's. Reble, are you ever concerned that the minis will jump or slip off the side?


----------



## Reble (Jan 17, 2007)

StarRidgeAcres said:


> Great topic!
> 
> I just drew my husband a picture of what I wanted and it looks just like Reble's. Reble, are you ever concerned that the minis will jump or slip off the side?


Our Farrier loves the stand....

They are first groomed or trimmed on the ground.

Believe me, minis can turn around very easily, in small areas.

Trained to go up the ramp, and stand quietly.

Repeat, Repeat, Repeat. Few minutes at a time.

Treats and food are used to train.

Patients and trust is the Key.



:


----------



## Denisee (Jan 17, 2007)

I don't know if this is something that you are looking for but they work great and are portable.

We use them at home and I can even move them wherever I want to. I see them at shows also, being used from grooming and such.

http://www.primedesigntack.com/files/lg_stocks_04.jpg

Denisee


----------



## Robin1 (Jan 17, 2007)

i have one that I love but haven't gotten it patented yet. When I do we will make and sell them. I absolutely couldn't do a full body clip if I had to be down on their lever. I have done 3 mature stallions in a row on more than one occasion, did have a sore back but nothing like when I did them on the ground.

How many people would be interested in a grooming stand that doesnt' take up much space, and has removable sides?

Robin


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jan 17, 2007)

Robin1 said:


> How many people would be interested in a grooming stand that doesnt' take up much space, and has removable sides?
> Robin


Me! Me!


----------



## ponyboi09 (Jan 17, 2007)

Robin1 said:


> How many people would be interested in a grooming stand that doesnt' take up much space, and has removable sides?
> 
> Robin



ME FOR SURE!!!!!

Will


----------



## joylee123 (Jan 17, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]ME TOO [/SIZE] :aktion033: :aktion033:

[SIZE=10pt]Thanks everyone :bgrin Please add others if they are out there!! :bgrin [/SIZE]

Joy :saludando:


----------



## ANDROMEDA FARM (Jan 17, 2007)

ME TOO!!!


----------



## Julie/Azariah (Jan 17, 2007)

Put me one the list!


----------



## woodnldy (Jan 17, 2007)

Me too!!! That would be awsome



:


----------



## horsehug (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi Joy,

My hubby designed and had this one made for me and I have used it some for trimming feet, but I don't really have room for it in my tiny barn so the real test will come when my bigger barn is finished in a few months. Some of my minis do not mind it at all and others get scared about going up. But if it even makes some of them higher up to trim that is a help. 

It is raised up by a pallet jack and it has feet that drop down and also has wheels that can be put on it for moving. Also the side bars are removable. And it has a door or gate on each end both of which are also removable.

I have used it for giving shots also and it has been GREAt for that!

For some reason this won't let me post pics on here anymore so here are links to the pics.

Susan O.

http://www.allwest.net/~horsehug/trimmingstandopen.jpg

http://www.allwest.net/~horsehug/palletjackandstand.jpg

http://www.allwest.net/~horsehug/reganraisedup.jpg

http://www.allwest.net/~horsehug/reganinstand.jpg

http://www.allwest.net/~horsehug/reganfrombehind.jpg


----------



## joylee123 (Jan 18, 2007)

horsehug said:


> Hi Joy,
> 
> My hubby designed and had this one made for me and I have used it some for trimming feet, but I don't really have room for it in my tiny barn so the real test will come when my bigger barn is finished in a few months. Some of my minis do not mind it at all and others get scared about going up. But if it even makes some of them higher up to trim that is a help.
> 
> ...


 

 


[SIZE=12pt]Susan, that is an awsome stand! It really looks well made and sturdy. I got my sweetie a welder for xmas in 05 maybe if I ask really nice he'll build me one! What are the dementions? How is the pallet jack attached?[/SIZE]


Pretty cool 



:


----------



## divigo (Jan 18, 2007)

Robin1 said:


> i have one that I love but haven't gotten it patented yet. When I do we will make and sell them. I absolutely couldn't do a full body clip if I had to be down on their lever. I have done 3 mature stallions in a row on more than one occasion, did have a sore back but nothing like when I did them on the ground.
> 
> How many people would be interested in a grooming stand that doesnt' take up much space, and has removable sides?
> 
> Robin



Count me in too....think you can send one to Europe??



:


----------



## Robin1 (Jan 19, 2007)

> Count me in too....think you can send one to Europe??


Don't know why not, but I bet shipping would be expensive.

Robin


----------



## horsehug (Jan 19, 2007)

Joy,

The pallet jack is not attached. You just keep it closeby for when you want to raise the stand up 

I'll have to measure it for you for the dementions.

Susan O.


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Jan 19, 2007)

I would love one tooo


----------



## joylee123 (Jan 20, 2007)

horsehug said:


> Joy,
> 
> The pallet jack is not attached. You just keep it closeby for when you want to raise the stand up
> 
> ...


[SIZE=12pt][/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Susan, [/SIZE]

If you get a chance I'd sure appreciate it



: My sweetie Bill was also impressed with yours. And secretly,

I think he'd like to try his welder out :bgrin How high is your stand when it's at it's highest? We were thinking raising it up about two foot?[SIZE=12pt] With a ramp.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt][/SIZE]

Thanks,

Joy


----------



## JanBKS (Jan 20, 2007)

*I had an Amish guy make this, not quite what I wanted, we have to redo the font to make it *

easier to get them down. The ramp is portable and can be moved to the front or side, the sides come off so you can take off the lower one if you are working on feet or shaving, or the top one if you need to work on the top of the horse.

I was thinking maybe its a tad to high too although some don't mind walking up the ramp, I know

others will not, like the older ones, the Pallet jack would work with mine I will just have to cut the legs down some. I will work on that this summer.

This cost about 300 to make if anyone is untested let me know maybe two minds making a good one is better than my itty bitty one ha ha.


----------



## minimule (Jan 20, 2007)

High Hopes Acres has a really neat one. I'll post the link but since it isn't mine I won't post the pick

http://www.highhopesacres.com/equipment_groomchute.htm


----------



## joylee123 (Jan 20, 2007)

JanBKS said:


> *I had an Amish guy make this, not quite what I wanted, we have to redo the font to make it *
> 
> easier to get them down. The ramp is portable and can be moved to the front or side, the sides come off so you can take off the lower one if you are working on feet or shaving, or the top one if you need to work on the top of the horse.
> 
> ...


[SIZE=12pt]Hi, Thanks for posting :bgrin Everyones look so good! Hard to decide



: Do you know the dimentions of yours? How tall, how wide and how long? I like the looks of your too. Does it disassemble?[/SIZE]

Thanks



:

Joy


----------



## JanBKS (Jan 20, 2007)

*The stock is 45 long and 30 wide, sits 2 ft off the ground, the tall bar is 30 incehs from the floor, the low one is about 23 inches, I maybe should have made it lower, but we will see how it woks for clipping, I think I will cut a foot off the legs though.*

All the top pipes and ramp come off so its easy to move, I also had plates put on the bottom of the legs so it would not sink in the ground. Which if I had cement in the barn I could put those big wheels on it.

I am going to work on the revisions and have him redo it before clipping time.

I forgot to mention the ramp will work for loading in my van or pick up also as it has two hooks at the top end.


----------



## joylee123 (Jan 21, 2007)

JanBKS said:


> *The stock is 45 long and 30 wide, sits 2 ft off the ground, the tall bar is 30 incehs from the floor, the low one is about 23 inches, I maybe should have made it lower, but we will see how it woks for clipping, I think I will cut a foot off the legs though.*
> 
> All the top pipes and ramp come off so its easy to move, I also had plates put on the bottom of the legs so it would not sink in the ground. Which if I had cement in the barn I could put those big wheels on it.
> 
> ...


[SIZE=12pt][/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt][/SIZE]

Thanks! I appreciate your time! Why do you want to lower it? How tall are you? I'm 5'10 and just figured that would be a good height ? I have two 31.25 horses, one 26.5 horse and a B size 35.5 horse. I guess I could try it at two foot then shorten it if need be...



:

Joy


----------



## Jetiki (Jan 21, 2007)

I like the idea of the taller one, but I also understand the needs of older horses, if the ramp was longer and not so steep they might like it better, looks to me as though the mesh might give a little bit and some horses don't like that either. I am looking at building one. I'm still trying to work out the plans for it. I have an idea of how I want it, thanks to these pictures.

Thanks everyone for your pictures.

Karen


----------



## horsehug (Jan 22, 2007)

Sorry I took so long, Joy!

I measured my little stock at 21 " wide and 46" long and 41" high from the base to the top bar.

I only have A size minis except one B size who I do not mind trimming on the ground 

Susan O.


----------



## JanBKS (Jan 22, 2007)

> Thanks! I appreciate your time! Why do you want to lower it? How tall are you? I'm 5'10 and just figured that would be a good height ? I have two 31.25 horses, one 26.5 horse and a B size 35.5 horse. I guess I could try it at two foot then shorten it if need be...
> Joy


*I like the tallness of it, but would like more movement up and down, to get them on first and then crank them up a foot. I am 5'6" and have a bad back and hip, I could always sink it in the ground a foot to see if that height is better for me, then shorten the legs a tad. It is still in the refining stages, hopefully I can get it just the way I want it this summer, seeing everyone else's helps to refine mine, Thanks.*

Joy good luck making one let us see yours too when you get it done.



> like the idea of the taller one, but I also understand the needs of older horses, if the ramp was longer and not so steep they might like it better, looks to me as though the mesh might give a little bit and some horses don't like that either.


*Karen, that mesh is real heavy no movement at all I have had my 27 inch mini on it the ramp grips the feet good but she will go up or on anything so I tried her on it first she will do anything for a peppermint ha ha, the length of the ramp is long enough I guess I should have measured the ramp too, but its way over my head standing up. *

Lets keep these coming who knows we just may get the perfect Stock built by all of us with great ideas.

Jan


----------



## joylee123 (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks Susan and Jan :bgrin I sure appreciate your time and ideas. Everyone has been so helpful. I definetly will take pictures once Bill builds one for me.



:


----------



## Jetiki (Jan 22, 2007)

Thats good about the metal not moving, some of its not as stong as others and would definately give.




This is a good thread, wonder if they'll make it a sticky or something to keep it from getting lost

Karen


----------



## chandab (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm planning on making one this summer, mine will probably be wood, as we have plenty around and I can do the work myself, while hubby is busy haying or whatever he needs to get done, when I get around to working on this project. We have an old wood porch/step that we aren't using, so I'm going to dismantle it, reconfigure it and make it into my grooming stand. I didn't know how big to make it, til reading this thread, so thank you for that information. I'm almost 6' tall, so I plan to raise it at least 2' off the ground. I was just discussing this with my farrier today, and he thought nearly 3' sounded good (well, he didn't say 3', just held his hand out and said this high and it was about 3'



: ). But, I think 2' tall sounds good.

If and when I get this done, I'll be sure to share pictures.


----------



## ClickMini (Jan 22, 2007)

Since viewing this thread, I gave my husband a "project" this past weekend. We built ours out of wood in the barn aisleway. It is WAY COOL!!! Believe me, 2' is more than high enough. My farrier was here yesterday, and when he saw what we were doing, he was VERY HAPPY. It is not quite done yet, but I will post pics on this thread when it is done. I think it is a good idea to put this thread into the Best Of... forum.


----------



## joylee123 (Jan 22, 2007)

ClickMini said:


> Since viewing this thread, I gave my husband a "project" this past weekend. We built ours out of wood in the barn aisleway. It is WAY COOL!!! Believe me, 2' is more than high enough. My farrier was here yesterday, and when he saw what we were doing, he was VERY HAPPY. It is not quite done yet, but I will post pics on this thread when it is done. I think it is a good idea to put this thread into the Best Of... forum.



[SIZE=12pt]Can't wait to see your pictures!! :aktion033: Here's an "ATTA BOY" for your hubby :aktion033: :aktion033: [/SIZE]

Joy


----------



## chandab (Feb 9, 2007)

JanBKS said:


> *The stock is 45 long and 30 wide, sits 2 ft off the ground, the tall bar is 30 incehs from the floor, the low one is about 23 inches, I maybe should have made it lower, but we will see how it woks for clipping, I think I will cut a foot off the legs though.*
> 
> All the top pipes and ramp come off so its easy to move, I also had plates put on the bottom of the legs so it would not sink in the ground. Which if I had cement in the barn I could put those big wheels on it.
> 
> ...


How big are your minis? Just curious, as most of mine are B-size and I want to be sure I build the stock big enough for them. Your dimensions sound good, but want to be sure I build big enough... Wouldn't want them falling off or something. I have plans in my head, but need to work out the little details.

Thanks.


----------



## jjnov (Feb 10, 2007)

minimule said:


> High Hopes Acres has a really neat one. I'll post the link but since it isn't mine I won't post the pick
> 
> http://www.highhopesacres.com/equipment_groomchute.htm



That one is cool, do they make them and sell them or did they buy that from somewhere else?


----------



## JanBKS (Feb 10, 2007)

> How big are your minis? Just curious, as most of mine are B-size and I want to be sure I build the stock big enough for them. Your dimensions sound good, but want to be sure I build big enough... Wouldn't want them falling off or something. I have plans in my head, but need to work out the little details.


*Chandab,*

My tallest is 34 and my smallest is 27 inches. I made it wide enough for my fatties I hope, although my preggo ones get rather wide, I will not ask them to go up the ramp until they have there foal. Lke I said I need to take it back to the guy and have him do a few more things to it, but with this thread it has helped me refine it even more. Keep the pictures coming and all your new ideas.

Click mini and Chandab I will be looking forward to your stocks, and anyone else who wants to contribute. This is a Great thread.


----------

